

The problem with Microsoft according to Steve Jobs (1 minute video) - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/05/the-only-problem-with-microsoft%E2%80%A6-%E2%80%94-steve-jobs/

======
g0atbutt
The calligraphy/typography connection I found to be interesting, but I don't
think I'd say "computers would NEVER have beautiful typography if it wasn't
for Apple", but they certainly put pressure on their competitors to include it
quicker.

------
crazydiamond
Enjoyed it. Nice video.

